# Trashed and intimate



## TinyTbone (6 mo ago)

Ok,so this is an odd question. Having been married for a long time, I know my wife's likes and not likes in regards to intimacy. I don't drink alcohol, period...been sober since 1983. She has never seen me drink. Now on the other hand my wife does drink on occasions. I have no issue with this at all. She's really funny when inebriated. The issue is that sometimes she gets a bit more than just buzzed and it's at times like that she suddenly wants do intimate things sexually she normally would not do or consider sober. She's adamant as well then. I've never taken advantage of these moments since I feel it to be wrong. If it's gonna be doing something "different" then I prefer her to be sober minded so I know we are both onboard.
Am i being to "chivalrous" or should I go for it and take the heat in the morning?


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Alcohol loosens inhibitions. I've also heard that while it increases the appetite, it also decreases the performance.



TinyTbone said:


> Am i being to "chivalrous" or should I go for it and take the heat in the morning?


It depends on what demands/requests she's making. Also, if she's downright drunk, there's also the possibility she won't remember a thing in the morning. Why would you get "heat" for doing something she requests?


----------



## TinyTbone (6 mo ago)

Prodigal said:


> Alcohol loosens inhibitions. I've also heard that while it increases the appetite, it also decreases the performance.
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on what demands/requests she's making. Also, if she's downright drunk, there's also the possibility she won't remember a thing in the morning. Why would you get "heat" for doing something she requests?


Ok, if she wakes up with a sore butt, I'm definitely in the doghouse!


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

TinyTbone said:


> Ok, if she wakes up with a sore butt, I'm definitely in the doghouse!


So, if we were to go camping and you woke up with a sore butt, would you say anything?

No?


Sooooooo..... would you like to go camping?





Sorry, couldn't resist that joke! 🤣


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Discuss this with her when she's sober, and ask HER if you should comply with her requests (if you want to). Tell her what she's suggested previously, so she can answer based on what she actually said. Ask her if there is a limit to observe even if she asks. Then, enjoy!!


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

TinyTbone said:


> Ok, if she wakes up with a sore butt, I'm definitely in the doghouse!


And if that's the case you're not using enough lube. 

But in general discuss in advance sober, and if you get pre-consent you're good, enjoy. (But maybe revisit after the first encounter.)


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

TinyTbone said:


> Ok, if she wakes up with a sore butt, I'm definitely in the doghouse!


Be gentle. But I concur. Inebriation removes inhibitions. It’s rare for someone to do intoxicated that which they don’t wish to do sober.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

CharlieParker said:


> And if that's the case you're not using enough lube.
> 
> But in general discuss in advance sober, and if you get pre-consent you're good, enjoy. (But maybe revisit after the first encounter.)


Charlie Parker! You rapscallion! Still waters, right?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

TinyTbone said:


> Ok,so this is an odd question. Having been married for a long time, I know my wife's likes and not likes in regards to intimacy. I don't drink alcohol, period...been sober since 1983. She has never seen me drink. Now on the other hand my wife does drink on occasions. I have no issue with this at all. She's really funny when inebriated. The issue is that sometimes she gets a bit more than just buzzed and it's at times like that she suddenly wants do intimate things sexually she normally would not do or consider sober. She's adamant as well then. I've never taken advantage of these moments since I feel it to be wrong. If it's gonna be doing something "different" then I prefer her to be sober minded so I know we are both onboard.
> Am i being to "chivalrous" or should I go for it and take the heat in the morning?


I have never been with a woman who was inebriated and I never will.

Sober sex is the only sex for this barbarian.


----------



## TinyTbone (6 mo ago)

Prodigal said:


> Alcohol loosens inhibitions. I've also heard that while it increases the appetite, it also decreases the performance.
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on what demands/requests she's making. Also, if she's downright drunk, there's also the possibility she won't remember a thing in the morning. Why would you get "heat" for doing something she requests?


Ok on other phone now. Anyway ill catch hell for doing something I know she doesn't prefer to do and won't do sober. Hard to hide that if your butt hurts next morning...catch my meaning!


LATERILUS79 said:


> So, if we were to go camping and you woke up with a sore butt, would you say anything?
> 
> No?
> 
> ...


Too funny bro!!


----------



## TinyTbone (6 mo ago)

ConanHub said:


> I have never been with a woman who was inebriated and I never will.
> 
> Sober sex is the only sex for this barbarian.


Well thats how I prefer it as well. More passion.


----------



## TinyTbone (6 mo ago)

Married but Happy said:


> Discuss this with her when she's sober, and ask HER if you should comply with her requests (if you want to). Tell her what she's suggested previously, so she can answer based on what she actually said. Ask her if there is a limit to observe even if she asks. Then, enjoy!!


Oh I have discussed this with her sober! Yet she gets "drunk" and then she looses her prudishness and wants to try things. Kinda between a rock and hard spot on this. It is really tempting.....but....I think.best to err to side of caution. Especially since this woman just doesn't get hang overs! She can rarely drink more than 3-4 drinks in an evening with friends over and then she is lit.


----------



## TinyTbone (6 mo ago)

CharlieParker said:


> And if that's the case you're not using enough lube.
> 
> But in general discuss in advance sober, and if you get pre-consent you're good, enjoy. (But maybe revisit after the first encounter.)


Well haven't had the chance to use the lube!!! Hahahahaha 🤪


----------



## TinyTbone (6 mo ago)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Be gentle. But I concur. Inebriation removes inhibitions. It’s rare for someone to do intoxicated that which they don’t wish to do sober.


I think I shall continue to take the high road for now.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

TinyTbone said:


> Am i being to "chivalrous" or should I go for it and take the heat in the morning?


I wouldn't if I were you. Not a good idea.

I remember one night I'd been out with my gf's and had quite a bit to drink, we taxi'd back to my place where their husbands picked them up to take them home. We were hilarious apparently. I then wanted to get randy with hubby but he wouldn't, because I wouldn't remember it the next day and it didn't feel right to him. I don't remember any of this but I do remember feeling "naw, what a sweetheart" when he told me about it.


----------



## romantic_dreamer (Jun 15, 2021)

Why not to do this? If a bit of booze makes her loose a bit why both of you cannot enjoy this?


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Are you saying that when you discuss this with her when sober, she does not give you permission to act on her drunken advances? If so, then that is her rational and competent decision; which you are properly respecting. If she does not believe/remember that she requests things when drunk, record her doing so and show her later (if your state requires two party permission to record, ask permission when she's sober).


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

Roll with it. Wish my wife would have a few and get horny.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

While keeping in mind depending upon where you live. There are some jurisdiction’s, where sharing sex with someone who is inebriated, it is classified as rape.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

As someone who is drunk fairly often but not out of control, if she’s in control and can operate fine but is getting wild then I think you’re good to go especially if you check ahead of time when there’s no drinking.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

ccpowerslave said:


> As someone who is drunk fairly often but not out of control, if she’s in control and can operate fine but is getting wild then I think you’re good to go especially if you check ahead of time when there’s no drinking.


Same. If it’s not interfering with your life there’s no need for alarmism.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Same. If it’s not interfering with your life there’s no need for alarmism.


Yeah I mean you need to make sure you’re healthy and stuff by going to the doctor. Certainly there is now evidence that any significant alcohol use is not good for you. With that said, you could walk out of your front door and get hit by a bus or something. So there needs to be balance in life of fun things that may be harmful and “optimal life extension”. This seemed to be lost on people at various points during C19.

As for the sex part of it, I never suddenly wanted to do more or different things no matter the amount of alcohol; however it has made me horny before for “normal” stuff. That’s why I suggest it’s ok with OP and his wife but checking before hand is a good idea.


----------



## TinyTbone (6 mo ago)

frusdil said:


> I wouldn't if I were you. Not a good idea.
> 
> I remember one night I'd been out with my gf's and had quite a bit to drink, we taxi'd back to my place where their husbands picked them up to take them home. We were hilarious apparently. I then wanted to get randy with hubby but he wouldn't, because I wouldn't remember it the next day and it didn't feel right to him. I don't remember any of this but I do remember feeling "naw, what a sweetheart" when he told me about it.


That's exactly what has happened with my wife and I several times now!


----------



## TinyTbone (6 mo ago)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Same. If it’s not interfering with your life there’s no need for alarmism.


Oh it's not a real issue, just wanted to see if there's a consensus with this type situation.


----------



## TinyTbone (6 mo ago)

ccpowerslave said:


> Yeah I mean you need to make sure you’re healthy and stuff by going to the doctor. Certainly there is now evidence that any significant alcohol use is not good for you. With that said, you could walk out of your front door and get hit by a bus or something. So there needs to be balance in life of fun things that may be harmful and “optimal life extension”. This seemed to be lost on people at various points during C19.
> 
> As for the sex part of it, I never suddenly wanted to do more or different things no matter the amount of alcohol; however it has made me horny before for “normal” stuff. That’s why I suggest it’s ok with OP and his wife but checking before hand is a good idea.


As I stated she will occasionally drink. Nothing major. Just a couple times a year she will let loose with close friends and get really buzzed. It's just odd that at these times she even states now's my chance, she won't stop me and won't probably remember in the morning. Especially when she's doing the drinking at home and the guests all leave. I just don't dig a situation like that is all. Not a turn on for me.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

TinyTbone said:


> As I stated she will occasionally drink. Nothing major. Just a couple times a year she will let loose with close friends and get really buzzed. It's just odd that at these times she even states now's my chance, she won't stop me and won't probably remember in the morning. Especially when she's doing the drinking at home and the guests all leave. I just don't dig a situation like that is all. Not a turn on for me.


FWIW it’s probably a figure of speech to say she won’t remember it. Memory loss from drinking has only happened to me a few times and I can’t remember the last time (not a joke) so it was probably over 15 years ago. You need to drink A LOT.

If she’s still walking and talking and her speech isn’t slurred or anything then she might be extra frisky. My wife has only been what I’d consider actually drunk once ever. She screwed the snot out of me (was an anniversary) and then went to the bathroom and puked. Hahaha…


----------



## TinyTbone (6 mo ago)

Married but Happy said:


> Are you saying that when you discuss this with her when sober, she does not give you permission to act on her drunken advances? If so, then that is her rational and competent decision; which you are properly respecting. If she does not believe/remember that she requests things when drunk, record her doing so and show her later (if your state requires two party permission to record, ask permission when she's sober).


We for sure have discussed this sober, just not before drinking time. Momma didn't raise no fool I suppose!


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

So talk about it with her the next day. Just tell her what you told us. Say, you know, when you drink sometimes you want to do some things that I always thought you might get mad at if I did them. So tell me what you really want me to do about that.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

TinyTbone said:


> Ok,so this is an odd question. Having been married for a long time, I know my wife's likes and not likes in regards to intimacy. I don't drink alcohol, period...been sober since 1983. She has never seen me drink. Now on the other hand my wife does drink on occasions. I have no issue with this at all. She's really funny when inebriated. The issue is that sometimes she gets a bit more than just buzzed and it's at times like that she suddenly wants do intimate things sexually she normally would not do or consider sober. She's adamant as well then. I've never taken advantage of these moments since I feel it to be wrong. If it's gonna be doing something "different" then I prefer her to be sober minded so I know we are both onboard.
> Am i being to "chivalrous" or should I go for it and take the heat in the morning?


Why don't you ask her?
For me, anything goes until she uses the safe word 🤷‍♂️
Something like this may need discussion when sober though



TinyTbone said:


> Oh I have discussed this with her sober! Yet she gets "drunk" and then she looses her prudishness and wants to try things. Kinda between a rock and hard spot on this. It is really tempting.....but....I think.best to err to side of caution. Especially since this woman just doesn't get hang overs! She can rarely drink more than 3-4 drinks in an evening with friends over and then she is lit.





Married but Happy said:


> Are you saying that when you discuss this with her when sober, she does not give you permission to act on her drunken advances? If so, then that is her rational and competent decision; which you are properly respecting. If she does not believe/remember that she requests things when drunk, record her doing so and show her later (if your state requires two party permission to record, ask permission when she's sober).


Oh, well that sucks.


----------



## TinyTbone (6 mo ago)

RandomDude said:


> Why don't you ask her?
> For me, anything goes until she uses the safe word 🤷‍♂️
> Something like this may need discussion when sober though
> 
> ...


We have discussed these things sober. She would prefer I not take advantage of, but has said if she insists....she asked for it!! Hahahahaha 🤪


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

TinyTbone said:


> We have discussed these things sober. She would prefer I not take advantage of, but has said if she insists....she asked for it!! Hahahahaha 🤪


Lol just take her then next time.


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

RandomDude said:


> Lol just take her then next time.


Exactly!


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

Don’t look a gift horse in the mouth!


----------



## TinyTbone (6 mo ago)

DownByTheRiver said:


> So talk about it with her the next day. Just tell her what you told us. Say, you know, when you drink sometimes you want to do some things that I always thought you might get mad at if I did them. So tell me what you really want me to do about that.


We have. Even she's not sure. I have told her that maybe she's ready to do a little experimenting sexually finally and just a bit embarrassed to say so when we talk. Might think she's not an angelic lady on a pedestal.
She got a bit buzzed last night with friends. Shocked me all the hell this morning. Was ready to try all something new! Also sober..so think it's one of those things any of us can say we don't like and as time goes by we change our minds or get curious. Yet we stick to the original narrative because we've said it for so long and feel odd changing it?


RandomDude said:


> Lol just take her then next time.


I be thinking it is exactly what I will do! Nothing ventured nothing gained.


----------



## Mybabysgotit (Jul 1, 2019)

TinyTbone said:


> Ok,so this is an odd question. Having been married for a long time, I know my wife's likes and not likes in regards to intimacy. I don't drink alcohol, period...been sober since 1983. She has never seen me drink. Now on the other hand my wife does drink on occasions. I have no issue with this at all. She's really funny when inebriated. The issue is that sometimes she gets a bit more than just buzzed and it's at times like that she suddenly wants do intimate things sexually she normally would not do or consider sober. She's adamant as well then. I've never taken advantage of these moments since I feel it to be wrong. If it's gonna be doing something "different" then I prefer her to be sober minded so I know we are both onboard.
> Am i being to "chivalrous" or should I go for it and take the heat in the morning?


My wife and I have cocktails almost every night and we have sex and there's no issues. No issues in 20 years. She has never once said anything to the effect of taking advantage of her, however, there has been many times where she said she had so much fun last night. I'm sure your wife isn't going to be upset she had some fun with you when she had a little too much. Fact is, some women prefer to be a little tipsy cause it helps their mind not to worry and wander so much, much easier to get in the moment. It's as Humphrey Bogart said "problem with the world is everyone is a few drinks behind"


----------



## TinyTbone (6 mo ago)

TinyTbone said:


> Ok,so this is an odd question. Having been married for a long time, I know my wife's likes and not likes in regards to intimacy. I don't drink alcohol, period...been sober since 1983. She has never seen me drink. Now on the other hand my wife does drink on occasions. I have no issue with this at all. She's really funny when inebriated. The issue is that sometimes she gets a bit more than just buzzed and it's at times like that she suddenly wants do intimate things sexually she normally would not do or consider sober. She's adamant as well then. I've never taken advantage of these moments since I feel it to be wrong. If it's gonna be doing something "different" then I prefer her to be sober minded so I know we are both onboard.
> Am i being to "chivalrous" or should I go for it and take the heat in the morning?


----------



## TinyTbone (6 mo ago)

Hey, just wanted to say thanks to all for some insightful comments and advice as well as some hilarious stuff as well. All is appreciated and noted!


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

The idea of being sober for sex play may be confusing for some people, but every time I hear about something going wrong with anal sex, there is inevitably alcohol and/or drugs involved.


These substances affect a person’s nervous system and limit their ability to feel what is happening. As I said before, anal sex should never hurt. It may feel odd, especially for someone who has never experienced it before, but it should not hurt. Pain is a sign that something is wrong.

I always say to people, "You know how a person can go out, get drunk, come home with a bruise or a skinned knee and not even know how it happened? Well, you don’t want to do that to your/her ass!"

It’s funny to think about, but you get my point. You want to be able to feel what is happening during anal sex. Injuries are rare and totally avoidable if you are listening and responding to your body’s needs.if drink is involved and she can not feel as well as raping her it is wrong when she can't feel whats going on , 

just because a few strangers say it is right does not make it right 

According to the National Survey of Sexual Health and Behavior, 40 percent of adults have experienced anal sex.

Of those, 20 percent have enjoyed it within the last year.

Lots of people find joy, orgasms, and pleasure by way of this equal opportunity orifice! And if you decide that you want to add anal play to your roster, that’s all I want for you too. Just do it safely. Please.


----------



## TinyTbone (6 mo ago)

frenchpaddy said:


> The idea of being sober for sex play may be confusing for some people, but every time I hear about something going wrong with anal sex, there is inevitably alcohol and/or drugs involved.
> 
> 
> These substances affect a person’s nervous system and limit their ability to feel what is happening. As I said before, anal sex should never hurt. It may feel odd, especially for someone who has never experienced it before, but it should not hurt. Pain is a sign that something is wrong.
> ...


I cannot refute this statement at all. As funny as some mya think this, anal is no joke. The porn industry would have every man believe that a woman can take a baseball ball in her anus and dream oh yeah baby. Not even. She has started to allow me to play a bit using fingers and lube to share with me in this last frontier. I appreciate this gesture. It means a lot that she is willing to compromise with me for us. However, don't think it's gonna happen anytime soon if ever. My little finger even caused some pain and discomfort there. It's in no way a deal breaker. Just a little fantasy and maybe reality play. We still love each other regardless of fetish. So much wondrous play land abounds on her lovely body! Pain is not fun nor exciting for us.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

TinyTbone said:


> I cannot refute this statement at all. As funny as some mya think this, anal is no joke. The porn industry would have every man believe that a woman can take a baseball ball in her anus and dream oh yeah baby. Not even. She has started to allow me to play a bit using fingers and lube to share with me in this last frontier. I appreciate this gesture. It means a lot that she is willing to compromise with me for us. However, don't think it's gonna happen anytime soon if ever. My little finger even caused some pain and discomfort there. It's in no way a deal breaker. Just a little fantasy and maybe reality play. We still love each other regardless of fetish. So much wondrous play land abounds on her lovely body! Pain is not fun nor exciting for us.


 you seem to know what your talking about and both of you seem informed , 
now what she has against it when there is no drink I have no idea 

WHY she is only up for to try it when she has drink all so seems strange 
LIKE IF IT WAS JUST ONCE she offered her ass to you when she had a little I would be happy but for the fact she has done this a few times it does not sit well with me ,
and has me thinking why does she drink , and what other things to who is she willing to do if out and drinking and you are not with her , 

I don't want to make it look like you wife is a cheater when drink is involved and you know her best ,


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

frenchpaddy said:


> These substances affect a person’s nervous system and limit their ability to feel what is happening. As I said before, anal sex should never hurt. It may feel odd, especially for someone who has never experienced it before, but it should not hurt. Pain is a sign that something is wrong.


From considerable experience, I agree with staying sober for anal sex and have posted the same in the past here as well. With the added caveat that one would do well to avoid using numbing lubes for the same reason.



TinyTbone said:


> I cannot refute this statement at all. As funny as some mya think this, anal is no joke. The porn industry would have every man believe that a woman can take a baseball ball in her anus and dream oh yeah baby. Not even. She has started to allow me to play a bit using fingers and lube to share with me in this last frontier. I appreciate this gesture. It means a lot that she is willing to compromise with me for us. However, don't think it's gonna happen anytime soon if ever. My little finger even caused some pain and discomfort there. It's in no way a deal breaker. Just a little fantasy and maybe reality play. We still love each other regardless of fetish. So much wondrous play land abounds on her lovely body! Pain is not fun nor exciting for us.


Cool.

To be fair though some people can fit things as large as baseball balls up their backside and enjoy it.

That said it certainly takes some practice and care to get there. Of which though my wife has never had a baseball ball inside her, because of the danger of such things getting stuck, She sometimes will take my whole hand inside her backdoor which is bigger than a baseball ball. While otherwise she most often easily takes three to four fingers width or other similar diameter objects in her backdoor as well

On getting into anal sex, some of my musings on this for another member follow below.



Personal said:


> RevsDad said:
> 
> 
> > I could feel her body contracting as I slowly slid the finger in but from there I really didn’t know what to do. I didn’t know whether to just leave it in there without moving, slowly move it in or out, or wiggle it around. If any women in here can give us some advice as to the best methods for anal fingering please let me know.
> ...


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

ccpowerslave said:


> FWIW it’s probably a figure of speech to say she won’t remember it. Memory loss from drinking has only happened to me a few times and I can’t remember the last time (not a joke) so it was probably over 15 years ago. You need to drink A LOT.
> 
> If she’s still walking and talking and her speech isn’t slurred or anything then she might be extra frisky. My wife has only been what I’d consider actually drunk once ever. She screwed the snot out of me (was an anniversary) and then went to the bathroom and puked. Hahaha…


I got drunk once, drove home from club, had sex with a girl and only remember a flash of climbing on the water bed. Remember nothing else. Buddy said couple weeks later, she told him she had F'ed me recently. Really? Don't remember getting home or the act at all. But I had a high tolerance. I could drink most of a 5th of bourbon and pass a field sobriety test. Amazed I never got alcohol poisoning. Have not even had a beer in 20 yrs.


----------



## TinyTbone (6 mo ago)

Personal said:


> From considerable experience, I agree with staying sober for anal sex and have posted the same in the past here as well. With the added caveat that one would do well to avoid using numbing lubes for the same reason.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TMI!!! hahahahahaha 🤣🤣🤣🤣 that was a whole lot of info though. Don't know if she'd read the info you talked us if I screen shot it. Thanks though. Myself, I'm very open minded about sex. She is not so open minded. The play we did has taken years for her to get to. I don't push anything. I just try to get her to be open about sexuality and understand that whatever we do,.is ok and not dirty or wrong. It's us, 2 people who love each other sharing. She's got a lot of inhibitions.


----------



## TinyTbone (6 mo ago)

Ok, so let's not roll this into a who's doing who issue please. She has deep inhibitions do to a super conservative religious raising is all. I'm super open-minded. Once she establishes a.teust in the act and me, she's very ok with things. I KNOW that she is monogamous and the little drinking she does is at a dinner date with me and our a close friend or at home. She doesn't suddenly get loose for anybody, just if she should get a little more than buzzed, she does seem to tease me with something she hasn't tried that I have wanted to. I in fairness think being sober to try anything is best in general. She's.not a drunkard, gets a bit buzzed maybe 3 times a year, not promiscuous, and certainly a bit prudish.


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

Meeting and sleeping with variety of women met at clubs dancing in the 80s alcohol was unavoidable. And desired, so I'm thinking yes I've slept with women who have been drinking. I drew the line at drunk women.


----------



## TinyTbone (6 mo ago)

Married but Happy said:


> Are you saying that when you discuss this with her when sober, she does not give you permission to act on her drunken advances? If so, then that is her rational and competent decision; which you are properly respecting. If she does not believe/remember that she requests things when drunk, record her doing so and show her later (if your state requires two party permission to record, ask permission when she's sober).


Yes she does not agree, though not to much sober. So I respect her wishes when she does occasionally get liquored up and offers up a surprise. 
Although it looks I just may bring over to the dark side yet!!! Hahahahaha 🤪


----------



## TinyTbone (6 mo ago)

ccpowerslave said:


> FWIW it’s probably a figure of speech to say she won’t remember it. Memory loss from drinking has only happened to me a few times and I can’t remember the last time (not a joke) so it was probably over 15 years ago. You need to drink A LOT.
> 
> If she’s still walking and talking and her speech isn’t slurred or anything then she might be extra frisky. My wife has only been what I’d consider actually drunk once ever. She screwed the snot out of me (was an anniversary) and then went to the bathroom and puked. Hahaha…


True that. She always remembers except for minutiae. Right after high school was the only time she knows she drank to much and had a blackout. Hates spinata wine now.


----------



## TinyTbone (6 mo ago)

Personal said:


> From considerable experience, I agree with staying sober for anal sex and have posted the same in the past here as well. With the added caveat that one would do well to avoid using numbing lubes for the same reason.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was just a generalized statement is all.


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

Married but Happy said:


> Are you saying that when you discuss this with her when sober, she does not give you permission to act on her drunken advances? If so, then that is her rational and competent decision; which you are properly respecting. If she does not believe/remember that she requests things when drunk, record her doing so and show her later (if your state requires two party permission to record, ask permission when she's sober).


Oh dear Lord. Pre-recording required? What a horrible societal world view when a spouse feels that's necessary and worse, normal.


----------



## TinyTbone (6 mo ago)

Ok, so this is obviously a moot point.


----------

